# Does your baby smell like pee in the a.m.?



## kbridi (Mar 16, 2005)

Every morning, ds smells like pee. When I first started cding, he never smelled. But now each morning, he smells really bad. I have to give him a bath after taking off his diaper.

Is it build up on the dipes that is causing this or is this just part of cding?


----------



## B-baby80 (Apr 6, 2005)

It's his age.L.J. is now 8 months old and it is awful sometimes.I always take 2 washrags.One with BB soap on it and another with just water.I wash him with the soap and rinse him with the other.their pee changes as they get older.So know it's not your dipes it's his pee LOL!!


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

DD also reeks in the morning!! She sleeps a SOLID 12 hours at night so I'd expect ANY diaper to stink after that much time on..The pee smell does seem to get worse the older they get..Now that she's 18mo it's much worse than when she was an infant..


----------



## marasmum (Aug 3, 2005)

They do seem to go through periods of more pungent smelling urine. My DD (a little over 2 yrs) had that issue, but has since grown out of it. I would say wait awhile and see what happens. If your diapers start repelling or leaking, then pursue the "oh my gosh, I have detergent build-up on my dipes" issue!

HTH!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Yep, mine smells like pee. I think its as they get older and the pee is more concentrated.


----------



## eden/averymum (Jun 13, 2005)

I think that as they start eating other than breast their pee starts to get a stronger smell too because they have more waste.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eden/averymum*
I think that as they start eating other than breast their pee starts to get a stronger smell too because they have more waste.

yep. Dd went through it . I also think it has to do with their liquid intake during the day, if they had vitamins, exactly what they ate, etc etc.
I gave dd a vitamin (liquid) with iron ONE time. her sweat reeked, and she reeked from every orfice:LOL I resumed using my other vitamins without iron.
So, it could be buildup, or if it's just a really heavy amonia smell, it might just be alot of stinky toddler pee.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
Yep, mine smells like pee. I think its as they get older and the pee is more concentrated.









:


----------



## kbridi (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok, thanks.

One other question..we just got back from vacation and used sposies (last time we brought cloth and they lost our bags so we were without for four days -- and I was going crazy b/c I thought they lost my precious dipes) anyway -- the sposies stunk with this fake chemical powder smell, but ds didnt stink in the morning. Is that from the chemicals?


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

My DS is 29 months old. In the morning, his butt (no poo, just pee) smells either like a dirty cat box or a dirty horse stall. We don't have CD odor problems at any other time, so it's just something about overnight pee I think.

Linda B


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

My ds started stinking at 8 months, but I realized it was bacteria growing in his microfiber inserts. I bleached them and now his diapers barely smell in the morning. For a while there they smelled like a cat box...

Now he is 9 months and his diapers are still not too smelly in the morning. He is eating more solids. I don't know about pee smelling worse as they get older, but it makes sense. I would think they would pee more as they get bigger since they drink/eat more.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

As they start eating solids, their pee becomes smelly. Sad, but true.

Also, I don't know if you've ever caught of whiff of your own "first morning pee" -- pretty intense! I think it concentrates when you go for a while without peeing, like you do at night when you're sleeping. Add in a couple midnight stealth pees sitting in the diaper, and you've got a recipe for a pretty stinky butt.

I found that using a couple drops of tea tree oil in with my water and EVOO butt spray solution cleans my daughter up fine, without having to put her in the bath every morning. We also started sitting her on her potty first thing in the morning to catch that first big morning pee, once her pee got stinky -- the potty's easier to clean and it lets her skin air out. (We started partial ECing at ~6.5 months, just using a $10 Baby Bjorn potty to catch morning and post-nap pees. It's been 3 months and we're down to 3 diapers a day -- woohoo!)


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

i'm going to disagree. i think it is a dipe problem.... either build up or bacteria.

jmo based on my 3mo cding experience


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathToria*
i'm going to disagree. i think it is a dipe problem.... either build up or bacteria.

jmo based on my 3mo cding experience









If there's a buildup problem, chances are there will be a leakage problem as well, as detergent buildup tends to make cloth diapers less absorbent. They'll also look and feel different -- the pile will be more compacted, they'll feel stiff and less pliant....

If it's a bacteria problem (and yes, it could be), there will probably be a nasty smell after *every* pee, not just the overnight ones. The pee would be activating the bacteria, in a way, to create the smell. If so, a little white vinegar in a wet pail (left open to the air, not sealed up) should help.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

DS sleeps 12 hours, so he does smell like pee, but it isn't "stink"... I just give him a wipe-down and nakey time and it really helps


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

My dd usually knocks me out in the a.m. with her diaper. we have no stink issues otherwise. She is 2 now so I think it has more to do with her age.


----------



## logan&jordansmommy (Sep 5, 2004)

My boys smell like straight ammonia in the am. This just started recently. I have stripped and stripped my dipes and it didn't help so I don't think it can be build up.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

DS is 22 months and 12 hrs in a hemp diaper is STRONG. Its worse some days and the only conclusion I have come to is when he pees. Wet Hemp and Amonia works better than a strong cup of coffee in the morning!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I have never smelled pee in the morning and he wears the same diaper for 12-13 hours. Could it be because I am not using hemp? Now that I have phased hemp out, I don't smell anything at all anymore. Well poop maybe, but no pee or amonia or anything.

You know, come to think of it, I used Luke's Drawers Goodnight Kisses for DD at night when she was in diapers and never had any smell, then I tried hemp a few times at night and it smelles like a zoo in the morning, so I switched back to the LD which are terry and velour soakers and no smell again.

Yes, I think it is the hemp.


----------



## nznats (Jul 17, 2005)

I seem to be having the same problem with my daughter at the moment, but it isnt just in the morning. I think it is a combination of things, her lack of liquid during the day (I try to keep her with a cup all day and she has about 3 breastfeeds) and the fact that I havent been able to hang the nappies outside, I have had to use the dryer








I found that once I had stuck them on the outside line to dry and air that the smell was barely there anymore... So it probably is both, build-up and concentrated wees


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

My DD is 1-year, eats mostly solids, and sleeps 12 hours through the night. She goes to sleep by 7pm and we change her around 11pm in her sleep. Neither then nor in the morning does she smell like pee.

Holli


----------



## angel0123 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yup ds smells like pee when he gets up. He's 17 mths and sleeps for 12 hrs a night. I have noticed as he gets older he smells more.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Oy, ds is 7.5 months old and always smells like pee... We change him at 11pm or so and then again around 7am.

We usually use wonderoos with 2 hemp inserts (smells like pee). Tried an ecobaby fitted with a wool cover (smelled like pee and wet wool all night). Tried a Muttaqins velour with wool cover (smelled like pee). Tried a fitted fleece diaper (Sammy's?) with an aristocrat cover (smelled like pee).

I've pretty much given up on trying to beat the smell. We usually just bring ds into the shower with us first thing in the morning for a rinse (no soap).


----------



## kbridi (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, the dipes during the day do smell, but not as bad, so I'm wondering if it might be build up. I did strip recently and sometimes use vinegar.

He smells especially bad when I use my Lana wool cover with prefolds.

Can I bleach PUL? Can I boil PUL?

He doesn't get much water during the day.. might get a few tbsps and the rest is bm. He's on some solids, too. His poop is much stinker now since we started solids. So maybe it's b/c his pee is so concentrated with vits. and minerals from the bm, as most of you said.


----------



## marasmum (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter*
Wet Hemp and Ammonia works better than a strong cup of coffee in the morning!









:


----------



## CadenJames062503 (Nov 27, 2004)

I also think it is a build up issue. The only time our diapers stink is when there is some build up and there will be no wicking or leaking! I strip my diapers and they smell fine again!


----------



## CadenJames062503 (Nov 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbridi*
Can I bleach PUL? Can I boil PUL?

I have bleached pul before and have no problems with it. But now I just rinse and rinse with hot water until I see no soap sudz!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Oh gosh kai freaking REEKS in the morning lately. She is teething too (finally getting more teeth!) and I think that affects the smell as well.

I barely use hemp anymore; just my LC NLs are hemp. I strip them often. And the smell is different from that build-up smell. It is musky and skunky and just.. old pee. She sleeps about 12 hours, nurses all night and is a HEAVY wetter at night so I need that hemp (and three layers of wool too :LOL)


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathToria*
i'm going to disagree. i think it is a dipe problem.... either build up or bacteria.

jmo based on my 3mo cding experience










i have to disagree with this..

i have a baby and a 2yo and a 4yo... my babies pee...no smell... my 2yo a little but OMG my toddler he uses just diapers at night!! they smell so bad in the morning!! i have to first sit them in the sink with running water before i can even wash them with the others..

so i dont think its a dipe problem because my kids all use the same dipes and its just my 4yo toddler night pee that stinks!

i think if i peed in my bed and woke up in´the morning it would smell too. my 4 yo eats the same foods as the rest of the family so its just like adult pee that is all hot from being in the dipe. i swear sometimes i see steam coming off :LOL :LOL

at first i thought it was my dipes but now that i know its just coming from Austins i just rinse his so the diaper pail doesnt smell anymore.


----------



## marasmum (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunnyhatanpaa*
i think if i peed in my bed and woke up in´the morning it would smell too.

Has anyone visited a nursing care facility? Well, I used to work at one (part time when I was in high school) and the convalescent portion of the building always smelled of ammonia (urine). So, I would have to agree with the "older your baby gets, the more their urine smells" theory.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

We used them on our camping trip and boy did his bum stink bad!! I wash him in the morning and after each diaper change anyway but bleck!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kbridi*
Can I bleach PUL? Can I boil PUL?


I think the bleach can break down the waterproof parts of the PUL. I would use a baking soda solution to absorb odors instead.


----------

